# Idea for a hack...



## Icalasari (Jul 3, 2008)

What about one that gives people the times we are usually on by checking the times we log on and the times we log off?

That way, as time goes by, people get a better idea of when somebody is on. Heck, it could also include each day of the week E.G. Monday: On between 1:00 pm and 5:00 pm


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like that! x3

The each day of the week thing is great, I seriously hope we get that sometime soon. <3


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 3, 2008)

How the hell would it even calculate that? How accurate could it even _be_? I come on this forum rather spontaneously.

It's a nice idea written down, but it doesn't seem practical at all.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that you say that, it isn't very practical. 

When I come on varies; I come on whenever I feel like, which is all throughout the day in like, five minutes spurs. 

No time in particular. And then some days I don't go on at all. :\


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 4, 2008)

It is just an idea that I threw out there, as then, the more often the person comes onto the site, the more accurate the hack becomes as it detects a pattern


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 4, 2008)

That would be... quite a bother to make, you know. A bit too much of a bother for a gimmick like this. Think about it - I'd need a whole new database table logging every time a user comes on and then do some heavy calculations with that whenever somebody views a user profile (or, alternatively, calculate it on the spot and store it in yet another table somewhere). Really not worth it, I'd say.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah, ok then. Eh, at least I threw it out there


----------

